# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  راهنمایی در مورد رشته ها ی حسابداری و مهندسی

## amirhesam

سلام دوستان

این سوال ذهنمو درگیر کرده بدجور.... ببینید شرایط مالی خانوادم نه بده نه خوب یعنی متوسط هستش اون طوری نیستش که برم شرکت بزنم و سرمایه گذاری و مشاوراملاکی و..... و میخوام بعد فارق تحصیلی سریع وارد بازار کار بشم نه اینکه یه سال بمونم تا چی بشه....

بین رشته های حسابداری و مهندسی موندم..... 

تو اطراف خودم میبینم هرکی مهندسی رفت مثل سگ پشیمون شد نه واسش کار پیش اومد نه هیچی این وضعیت مخصوص یک نفر هم نبود 6-7 نفر اطرافم که دیدم همه نالانن از بازار کار مهندسی.... ولیییی حسابداری 3 نفر رو دیدم زندگیشون با خوندن حسابداری از این رو به اون رو شد حتی بعد بازنشستگی هم دارن پول پارو میکنن

از نظر کار و درامد کدوم بهتر هست؟

----------


## erfanblur00

دوست عزیز برو در مورد رشته حسابداری تحقیق کن حسابش دستت بیاد!
تا اونجایی که من دیدم نظراتشون در مورد بازار کار حسابداری عالی بوده!
من خودم هم میخوام حسابداری بخونم !

----------


## amirhesam

تحقيق كردم از همه نظر همه هم راضي بودن....

ولي ميترسم كه وسر من واسش كار نباشه....

----------


## the END

والا شما اینطور میگی.من دو تا پسرخاله دارم.یکیشون عمران خوندن و شرکت دارن.یکی دیگشون حسابداری خوندن و توی دیوان محاسبات کار می کنن.
ولی معمولا تا جایی که میدونم حسابداری کارش نسبتا خوبه ولی کارمدیه و حقوقش ناچیز.
ولی مهندسی اگر جدا از کار دولتی باشی میشه درآمد خوبی داشت
گذشته از اینها علاقه مهمه.حسابداری کجا ،مهندسی کجا.

----------


## amirhesam

> والا شما اینطور میگی.من دو تا پسرخاله دارم.یکیشون عمران خوندن و شرکت دارن.یکی دیگشون حسابداری خوندن و توی دیوان محاسبات کار می کنن.
> ولی معمولا تا جایی که میدونم حسابداری کارش نسبتا خوبه ولی کارمدیه و حقوقش ناچیز.
> ولی مهندسی اگر جدا از کار دولتی باشی میشه درآمد خوبی داشت
> گذشته از اینها علاقه مهمه.حسابداری کجا ،مهندسی کجا.


اگه من توانم شركت زدن بود مطمئن باش ميرفتم مهندسي ولي اصلا توانم در اون حد نيستش

----------


## the END

> اگه من توانم شركت زدن بود مطمئن باش ميرفتم مهندسي ولي اصلا توانم در اون حد نيستش


کی میگه واسه شرکت زدن باید همون اول کار پول داشت؟؟
پسرخالم اول واسه شرکتای دولتی و خصوصی کوچیک کار کرد بعد که پول توی دستش اومد اون موقع شرکت زد..

----------


## amirhesam

چرا اخه؟؟؟..... اين همه كار بكنم پول جمع كنم شركت بزنم؟؟!!! همون پولو جمع ميكنم واسه ايندم

----------


## amirhesam

كسي نيست؟

----------


## amirhesam

.ني.

----------

